

US driving Swedish Data Retention - mfukar
http://www.piratpartiet.se/cables-us-driving-swedish-data-retention

======
henrikschroder
It really should come as no surprise that international diplomacy is glorified
horse trade, we get some, you get some.

But what's extremely worrying in these cables is that there's no apparent
upside for Sweden. Why is the government of Sweden caving in and pushing
legislation requested by the US? What's in it for us?

~~~
arvinjoar
Because Swedish diplomacy has been about being a neutral-looking lackey for
the most threatening powers for a long time. That includes letting the Nazis
use our railroads...

~~~
emil0r
Oh... we did so much more than just let the Nazis use our railroads. War-
profiteering is the word not used by Swedish media and politicians because
it's such a dirty word.

------
toxik
Hold your horses.

The cable does not in any way indicate that the US actively did anything.
Remember folks, cables are internal communications between embassies and their
governments.

What the cable does say is it _pleads_ for Sweden not to be put on the 2009
Special 301 Watch List - this list is prepared by the USTR, see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_301_Report>

So what does it really say then? It simply says that the Swedish government
(called GOS (means "cuddle" in Swedish) in the paper) have actually taken
actions against Internet piracy.

So in essence, this cable really only says that Sweden should not be treated
differently from say Norway in world-trade contexts such as WTO or NAFTA.

RICK FALKVINGE IS THE LEADER OF THE PIRATE PARTY. HE IS BIASED.

~~~
henrikschroder
Paragraph 2 of the cable starts with this:

"This cable reviews the progress Sweden has made on the Special 301 Initiative
Action plan which we presented to the GOS at the conclusion of the Special 301
review 2008 (Ref B)."

Basically, the government of Sweden did almost everything the US government
told it to do, to avoid being put on the scary-sounding watch-list.

------
Luff
Mirror: [http://www.piratpartiet.se/cables-us-driving-swedish-data-
re...](http://www.piratpartiet.se/cables-us-driving-swedish-data-retention)

------
javanix
I'd like to see a real translation of this article before I draw any
conclusions.

Google translate is decent (and getting better) but I'm not sure I trust it
yet for international diplomatic translations.

